

Spolsky lives in a Reality Distortion Field - nickb
http://hsivonen.iki.fi/rdf/

======
boucher
The author admits he lives in his own reality distortion field where everyone
uses Safari or Firefox and a Mac. The reality is that 80% of the world still
uses IE, and anyone trying to make a living on the web should think long and
hard before ignoring that fact.

Joel isn't arguing that IE8 should be or deserves to be the standard, he's
simply arguing that like many things Microsoft puts out, there are too many
people using it to ignore.

